# Ratings take a personal hit due to surge



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

Pax are pissed when they have to take a surge rate and 1 star us like it's our fault. How nice.


----------



## UbaaDrivaa (Sep 7, 2016)

How do you know they give u 1* because of the surge?


----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

After every ride I check the ratings and see it take a big hit. Only happens when I pick up a surge fare.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Unfortunately this is true, especially with the late crowd. Some wake up the next day and see they were charged $70, and they mad at the world. They blame the driver, Uber, the way the wind was blowing, etc. You can't make everyone happy and some people are just hardwired to self-destruct. Winner-winner chicken dinner to anyone who picks up on that.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

I do not have exact numbers, but I would bet a pretty penny that all but one of my less than five stars have come on surge rides. I have only had one unpleasant experience with a passenger, everyone else I have had very pleasant conversations and good experiences with. I firmly believe surge does screw your ratings, however until Uber forces the passenger to explain why they rated less than five stars, we can never prove that. Oh well, ratings mean nothing unless you are below a 4.6, right?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Pax dont like their bank accounts damaged. I think most people are broke in general. One guy at airport wouldn't get off until I hit drop off, he thought if I kept it open it would keep going up as he walked away.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

I did nothing but surge rides Fri-Sun this weekend... 11 in total... 10 had great conversations, smiles in and out of car - one was a disgruntled quiet guy who was alone and looked like he just lost a bunch of money in a bet... (5) 5 *, at least two (maybe 3) "less than" 5 * and one of them docking me 0.03 points... dropped from 4.86 to 4.81.

Not much you can do - I can say with GREAT confidence that the sub-5 ratings were rating the surge and not me... but again, til I hit 4.6, I guess it really doesn't matter... oh well.


----------



## Osa (Aug 9, 2016)

I also got down to a 4.81 from a 4.86 today after doing about 50rides over the weekend in east lansing. I actually had 20more 5x ratings. I was at Anyways I'll keep on doing a great job until further notice from uber.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

This is very true and was a lot worse when pax could see the surge multiplier in app. It still happens with the "fare estimates" but not as much. Happens when im running select only and theres no other ubers around. Some people are just too cheap and i now hear some pax wanting to walk away from the surge zone or ping outside the zone to avoid surge. Good luck with that youll be walking miles pissed off or getting cancel fee for no shows at wrong pickup. Either way this pax would be pissed upon pickup on wont 5 star you no matter what


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

UP doesn't permit links to a popular ride share website with a very informative blog but that guy Harry Campbell sent out an email today with a troubling trend that might be VERY relevant to this thread... Here in Detroit, just recently passengers were asked to include destination PRIOR to requesting ride - this came at the same time DRIVER DESTINATION was introduced in our market so I presume it was for that purpose only.

According to the article emailed today, Uber's introducing UP FRONT pricing where the passenger pays an exact amount ahead of time that doesn't reflect actual mileage/time it takes from pick up to drop off. The Driver is paid out in that fashion (time and mileage) while the rider pays an up front fair that appears to account for worst case scenarios... accidents, bad traffic, driver takes a bad route... and in the end, passenger is charged MORE than actual time and mileage costs before this UP FRONT pricing was installed.

Now, prior to reading this - it didn't cross my mind... I have no idea if they HAVE introduced UP FRONT pricing here in Detroit but this email/article suggests it's been implemented in major markets already.

Here's a video from one of the four examples used... this is pretty telling... and if this IS happening in YOUR market, you can bet that riders are taking out their grief w/ Uber on your ratings...


----------

